# iPad comme disque USB



## ggp (13 Octobre 2014)

Je suis tenté par le logiciel any-trans pour régler mes problèmes de récupérations partielles de sauvegarde. Est-il vraiment efficace ?
Ayant changé d'iPad, je n'ai pas retrouvé, sur le nouveau, les messages qui étaient conservés sur l'ancien. Ils sont peut-être récupérables dans les sauvegardes de cet ancien iPad sur mon macBook ?


----------



## adixya (13 Octobre 2014)

Si tu as activé la sauvegarde de tes messages dans tes sauvegardes itunes ou iCloud, ils seront présents dans les dernières versions de tes sauvegardes. Il faut donc faire une restauration à partir d'une de tes sauvegardes récentes sauf si tu as désactivé la sauvegarde des messages a un moment donné dans le temps, bien sûr.


----------



## cillab (13 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Si tu as activé la sauvegarde de tes messages dans tes sauvegardes itunes ou iCloud, ils seront présents dans les dernières versions de tes sauvegardes. Il faut donc faire une restauration à partir d'une de tes sauvegardes récentes sauf si tu as désactivé la sauvegarde des messages a un moment donné dans le temps, bien sûr.




 la messe et dite +1


----------



## ggp (13 Octobre 2014)

Merci. Je vais refaire la sauvegarde de l'ancien iPad en faisant attention à ce détail.


----------



## ggp (14 Octobre 2014)

Vraiment pas doué, je n'ai pas trouver comment activer la sauvegarde des messages, ni sur l'iPad (dans Réglages), ni sur le macbook.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2014)

ggp a dit:


> Vraiment pas doué, je n'ai pas trouver comment activer la sauvegarde des messages, ni sur l'iPad (dans Réglages), ni sur le macbook.



Ne te sous estime pas. Tu ne peux pas le faire pas la sauvegarde contrairement à ce qui est affirmé ci-dessus.

Les conversations imessages ne sont pas sauvegardées si c'est bien de cela que tu parles.


----------



## ggp (14 Octobre 2014)

Je voulais parler des messages de Mail sauvegardés dans des boîtes à lettres.


----------



## adixya (14 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui je ne sais pas si on peut choisir de sauver les sms et iMessage ou non.

Par contre ils sont bien sauvegardés sur iCloud : 

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH12519?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Powerdom (14 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ah oui je ne sais pas si on peut choisir de sauver les sms et iMessage ou non.
> 
> Par contre ils sont bien sauvegardés sur iCloud :
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/PH12519?viewlocale=fr_FR



Alors j'ai du manquer quelques chose récemment. sans doute une mauvaise manipe de ma part. j'ai souhaité restaurer mon iphone 4 le trouvant un peu "mou" je n'ai pas retrouvé mes listes de sms. Rien de méchant de toute façon. je les supprime régulièrement.


Pour ce qui est des mails par contre si ta sauvegarde est bien faite tout revient sur IOS.


----------



## adixya (14 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui mais avec iOS 8 c'est possible que ça foire lol


----------

